# Swedish hip hop... Promoe



## toadflack (Aug 19, 2010)

!


----------



## panik (Sep 22, 2010)

yeeeeeah!

it took me forever to find this video with the subtitles:
Gatas Parlament feat. Promoe


----------



## toadflack (Sep 22, 2010)




----------

